# gah...vignetting



## docdip (Feb 20, 2011)

I keep getting this annoying nasty dark corner (bottom left - landscape, top left - portrait) in all my pictures. I was wondering if you guys knew anyways to fix this issue, thanks. 

Canon T1i
Rokinon 8mm f/3.5






f/3.5, 1/640sec, iso 400


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

Use a program like Silkypix Developer Studio to give lighting correction at the corners. If you open a RAW file in it, it will recognise the focal length automatically. There is a 30 day trial downloadable from their website.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there a setting in the T1i that automatically recognizes the lens and lightens the corners? Some camera have that function, but I don't know if itsvthrought the whole line.

Actually, it may be unavoidable and expected with an ultra wide angle lens like your 8mm.
You may have to live with it or crop it out.


----------

